# CFAO/DAOD/TDI reference for work hours vs travel time- where to find??



## spacecadet44 (7 Feb 2010)

Can anyone tell me in which reg and what reference to find the chart that specifies the restrictions on travel wrt hours worked?  For example, if you are away on TD, and you have worked a 13 hour shift, there is obviously a restriction on how far you can drive that day, in the interest of safety.

Also, is there such a thing in the CF of a "clothing allowance"?  For example, if you are directed to wear "casual business" for work, because you are not allowed for security reasons to where your uniform, is there financial compensation for this?

Anyone's help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2010)

There is no longer any such thing as a "Clothing Upkeep Allowance".  There never was one for Civilian Clothing, unless of course you were a member of the Diplomatic Corps.


----------



## Occam (7 Feb 2010)

spacecadet44 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me in which reg and what reference to find the chart that specifies the restrictions on travel wrt hours worked?  For example, if you are away on TD, and you have worked a 13 hour shift, there is obviously a restriction on how far you can drive that day, in the interest of safety.



CFTDI, Ch 7-12 (6)  PMV and Rental vehicles

_(6)	In the interests of safe driving, if PMV or rental vehicle is used a member shall not normally be expected to drive more than:

a)	250 kilometres after having worked a full day;

b)	350 kilometres after having worked one-half day; or

c)	500 kilometres on any day when the CF member has not worked._

For military vehicles, you'd have to check the DND Driver's Regulations.


----------



## exgunnertdo (7 Feb 2010)

There is a civilian clothing allowance if you are ordered to wear civilians.  But I'm not sure how much it is, or what you need to do to get it.  I do know people who get it.

If no one has posted by then, I'll try to remember to look tomorrow while I'm at work with access to DWAN.  I think it would be in CBIs.


----------



## spacecadet44 (7 Feb 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> CFTDI, Ch 7-12 (6)  PMV and Rental vehicles
> 
> _(6)	In the interests of safe driving, if PMV or rental vehicle is used a member shall not normally be expected to drive more than:
> 
> ...



THanks, my next question then is what constitutes a "full" day...8 hours?  What if you work a 13 hour shift?


----------



## spacecadet44 (7 Feb 2010)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> There is a civilian clothing allowance if you are ordered to wear civilians.  But I'm not sure how much it is, or what you need to do to get it.  I do know people who get it.
> 
> If no one has posted by then, I'll try to remember to look tomorrow while I'm at work with access to DWAN.  I think it would be in CBIs.



Thanks and it would be awesome if you could find a reference.  I don't have access to the DWAN here.  I will also contact some OR folks as well...


----------



## Occam (7 Feb 2010)

spacecadet44 said:
			
		

> THanks, my next question then is what constitutes a "full" day...8 hours?  What if you work a 13 hour shift?



I would go out on a limb and say that one could probably argue successfully that 8 hours is a full day.  I don't see anything in CFTDIs about longer periods of work.  If we're talking about driving a military vehicle, you may find that the Transportation Manual would specify work/rest periods more clearly.  I won't have access to the DWAN for the next week and a bit due to a course.



			
				spacecadet44 said:
			
		

> Thanks and it would be awesome if you could find a reference.  I don't have access to the DWAN here.  I will also contact some OR folks as well...



I won't be able to help you out - you're better off contacting your OR.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Feb 2010)

CBI 205.57 - CIVILIAN DRESS ASSISTANCE ALLOWANCE (CDAA) 

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pub/cbi-dra/205-eng.asp


----------



## CountDC (10 Feb 2010)

A-LM-158-005/AG-001 - TRANSPORTATION MANUAL

HOURS OF WORK
66. The National Safety Code (NSC) for motor carriers is designed to establish a comprehensive code of
minimum performance standards for the safe operation of commercial vehicles. The Code applies to all persons
responsible for the operation of commercial vehicles on the road, including trucks, buses, tractors and trailers.
67. DND operators of commercial vehicles will maintain logbooks and adhere to DND regulations regarding
hours of work unless an operational necessity dictates otherwise. In cases where an operational necessity exists,
a Commander of a Command, on the advice of the Command TA can approve exceptions to the hours of work
regulations.
68. DND hours of work regulations are detailed in TD 527.

A-LM-158-005/AG-001
2
(TD 527)
Serial Regulated Operation Time
1 Maximum Unbroken Driving Period 4-1/2 h
2 Maximum Daily Driving Time 13 h
*3 Maximum Daily Duty Time 14 h*
4 Minimum Breaks after 4-1/2 h driving or breaks of at least 15 minutes.
Within or immediately after 4-1/2 h driving that together total not less than
45 min
5 Daily Rest Period - 8 consecutive hours of off-duty time. 8 h
6 Maximum Daily Driving/Duty Time Special Purpose MSE (SNIC) 12 h
7 Maximum Daily Driving/Duty Time when a vehicle is carrying dangerous goods 8 h
NOTES
1. Unbroken Driving Period – the time spent operating the vehicle without a break.
2. Driving Time – the time spent at the driving controls of a vehicle with the engine running.
*3. Duty Time – the total time covers all time spent on duty actually driving or servicing
vehicles, loading, unloading or carrying out other work or “on duty” activity (e.g., mandatory
sports or training).*
4. Breaks – means any uninterrupted period during a duty period, which the driver does not
count towards the calculation of the maximum daily duty period.
5. Daily Rest Period – consecutive period in which a driver is not on duty.
6. Daily Driving/Duty Time (SNIC) – total period to include vehicle inspection and operating.
7. When a vehicle carrying dangerous goods is dispatched on an off-base trip of more
than eight hours duration, two qualified drivers must be assigned

6. Routine Standards. Unless given direction by his Commanding Officer (CO) or Designated Officer, no
driver of any vehicle is to drive continuously for more than 4-1/2 hours without a break away from the vehicle. No
driver can drive more than 13 hours or be on duty for more than 14 hours a day, without first taking a minimum of
8 consecutive hours off duty.

If dnd veh then you can only drive one hour after a 13 hour shift (minus your mandatory DI time).  If not DND veh but on duty then I would wager the same restriction would be applied. If on TD then you shouldn't be working 13 hours on your day of travel as traveling is your duty for the day.


----------

